# Best guides for acid wrap



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

I just bought a gorilla offshore series 72xxh of a buddy of mine. What would be the best guides to use for an acid wrap?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I always use fuji SIC, but 7'2 seems a bit long for an acid wrap


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

72 inch, 6ft gonna be my grouper digger


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

What size do you use for stripper guide and what size for transition?


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have heard good things about the Gorilla blanks but have never built one. I would use at least a 25 for the stripper. Enough to keep it off of the fore-grip and blank on the transition. Some people use a tiny bumper guide but I like to use a 20 or 16. I typically build a revolver with a 2-3 transition guides rather than a single bumper.

Once you start fishing with a spiral, you won't want anything else. BTW, I have built plenty longer 7' and over spirals without any issue at all. A 6' will work great.

I just noticed how old this thread was. Oh well.


----------

